# Nature's Echo Custom Turkey Calls



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Nature's Echo Call Co. is a small company based in White Lake Michigan that specializes in hand making custom turkey pot calls. All of our calls are handcrafted in our small woodshop which produces between 50 and 100 calls per year. Each call is made from scratch starting with rough lumber through the milling, assembly, and finishing processes. Every call is sound tested before it is deemed worthy for sale, and if for some reason the call does not meet our stringent standards it goes in the burn pile and another is started.

Nature's Echo custom pot calls can be ordered in several different woods including Walnut, White Oak, Curly Maple and Lacewood. Specialty exotic woods, burls and laminates can also be requested, but are extremely limited in their production. Calling surfaces available include Slate, Glass, Crystal, Anodized Aluminum and Copper, and soundboard materials can vary from wood, to glass, slate, acrylic, etc. Different combinations of surfaces and soundboards will give you varying tones of calls, and we are able to suggest what combinations have worked the best for us. The most consistent strikers included with the calls are made from Maple, but we also offer Hickory, Walnut, Cherry, Purpleheart, and Paduk.

So if you are looking to take your turkey calling to the next level this spring invest in a custom call from Nature's Echo Call Co. The difference between a custom call and a mass-produced call is often overlooked by most turkey hunters. Not only will you get that certain sound you are looking for in a call, but you will also get the quality of materials and workmanship that only a custom call can have. Please feel free to check out our website.......http://www.freewebs.com/naturesechooutdoors/index.htm


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Up for the day!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice looking calls and a fair price. I like the sound of them. I may have to order one shortly:wink:


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Ack!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Bump for some GREAT sounding calls! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

I got my spring turkey tag this past Wednesday. I am so pumped, I can't wait to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Spring is coming! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

:bump: for a fellow Michigander and some great looking turkey calls!


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Really appreciate all the bumps guys!!!

Sales are starting to pick up....Season is closing in!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

^^^up^^^


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Season is right around the corner! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump!!!

Almost season!


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

This pretty baby's going to mdillon!










www.freewebs.com/naturesechooutdoors


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Some fresh new calls:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

post #15
1st picture 
call at the very top of the picture

If it is still available pleae shoot me a pm.
Thanks John


----------



## mdillon (Dec 7, 2008)

Got my call today sounds great a lot better than anything I played around with at store the other day. Thanks


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I got mine today. Lacewood W/ blasted anodized aluminum surface. Best sounding call i have ever had. It's now my favorite call.:thumbs_up*


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *I got mine today. Lacewood W/ blasted anodized aluminum surface. Best sounding call i have ever had. It's now my favorite call.:thumbs_up*


Do you mind posting a picture of it? Top and bottom...:thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

*Never too late to add a new call to your arsenal!*

It was a great spring season for the Nature's Echo pro staff....these calls are the real deal! :cool2:


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Site looks great, the calls look awesome. I'll be putting in an order with Jason soon.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump for some sweet looking calls; I may have to snag one :wink:

Congrats to the staff for a heck of a year!!!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Might be having to order one myself, sweet looking calls! :thumb:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Spring is on the way and turkey season will be here before you know it! :wink:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Nature's Echo copper = the most realistic sounding pot call I have ever used! Try one out this season! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Bump :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Start preparing for spring turkey season and add a Nature''s Echo call to your arsenal this year!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

TTT :shade:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Bump :thumbs_up


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Also available through the classifieds here on AT....check them out! :thumbs_up

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1149644


----------

